# Double Tie - Tie Breaker: 2010 Snowman Prop Challenge (Christmas Fan Club)



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Christmas Fan Club is the Christmas sister site. Many members over there are members from Halloween Forum who also love Christmas.

Time is running out to vote for your favorite entry in our 2010 Snowman Prop Challenge at Christmas Fan Club!
Visit http://www.christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?t=2234 and vote for your favorite! 

You have to check these out.

(voting ends Sunday)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The 2010 Snowman Prop Challenge voting results ended up in a DOUBLE TIE! WOW!

We're holding a 3 day run off to decide the winners!

We really need your help.

So now we have a 3 DAY RUN OFF!!!

Poll #1 will decide who takes 1st and 2nd Places

Poll #2 decides who takes 3rd and 4th Places.

Vote in both polls folks and let all the entrants know how much you have enjoyed their work! 

http://www.christmasfanclub.com/showthread.php?p=41337#post41337


Thanks much,
Larry
Christmas Fan Club


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Oct 24, 2007)

Totally cool props for that season, Larry. Plus, I like how one of the entrants got two actions out of one motor using levers!


----------

